# Geocaching as fun as it sounds?



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

I just stumbled upon geocaching. It looks like quite a few people take up this hobby. Im wondering, is this adult version of electronic hide and seek as fun as it sounds?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

More !!!!  


I am NOT addicted....

I am NOT addicted....

I am NOT addicted....

I am NOT addicted....

LOL


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

lol, sounds dangerous! What is the absolute cheapest way to take up the hobby?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

there are several good/inexpensive GPS units on the market now. Any of these will serve you well for geocaching.

You may even find a used one from someone who is looking to "upgrade".

Pick a nearby traditional cache and give it a go !


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i just picked up a gps this weekend (lowrence ifinder pro) and have been looking at geocaching as a "family" activity. what are some good websites to start out in this? 

thanks

sean


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

As far as I know, it looks like this one is the best. I found a lot of them here around kzoo, and also good forums. http://www.geocaching.com/


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i've looked at that site before. from what i have seen that is the best too, but i have limited knowledge.

another question to go along with the previous one is, how do i download the waypoints for the caches on that site to my software or gps?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nine Milly _
> *As far as I know, it looks like this one is the best. I found a lot of them here around kzoo, and also good forums. http://www.geocaching.com/ *



go to http://mi-geocaching.org and register. That is a great site and there are always great people to help you out. I've been geo-caching since day one.


----------

